# Tips for conceiving naturally before ivf please?



## Molly46 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, to cut a long story short, I've had about 9months off ttc after 4 years of trying and 1 miscarriage, it did my mind no good! I'm just waiting to be put on the waiting list for ivf after I get married in a few months, but I wanted to start trying again next month, I want to avoid ivf if poss! Can people share their tricks and tips please? 

Thank you so much for reading


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ovulation tracking (basal temp monitoring, or ovulation sticks, clear blue monitor etc)
Regular intercourse every 2-3 days
Pre seed lubricant 

Those are all I can remember x


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

maybe find your fertility type from a chinese acupuncturist( you can get free consultations) then you will know what diet/exercise/fertility problems you are most likely to have and perhaps can overcome after reading up on your type.


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Give 'It Starts With The Egg' a read (Rececca Fett). Lots of advice re improving egg /sperm quality. I found it really useful. Good luck! X


----------

